

The cow-powered data center  - Kototama
http://www.hpl.hp.com/news/2010/apr-jun/wastefordatacenter.html

======
lenni
I think the centralisation of computer power in huge data centres has great
opportunities to cut ineffiencient and wasteful power consumption, therefore I
applaud this.

Sadly, it looks like we will consume a lot of energy in the data centres _as
well as_ running a, say, Core Duo computer at home. Maybe true thin clients
will take off some day so we can harbour the advantages of centralised
computing power.

------
ajtaylor
This idea might work well in Ireland since IIRC we have more cows than people.
We also have a number of large data centers here and plentiful incoming
bandwidth.

